# About the guys at pbp!



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey y'all I wanted real quick to testify to something I experienced! I have been seeing all the slander about the pier guys lately! Yesterday I fished the pier for the second time since I moved back here in January! Everyone was cool as hell! I felt intimidated at first cobia fishin for the first time....but I learned a ton just by asking questions....and the guys out there Marcus, jake, Jeremy hogue all freakin awesome at giving me advice and explaining things to me. Jeremy even helped me get a shot at my first fish! So I just wanted to say I will be back and met some great fisherman to learn from. Hope this helps clear up some bad thoughts....just my 2 cents. By the end of the day I really felt comfortable.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

#1hookup said:


> Hey y'all I wanted real quick to testify to something I experienced! I have been seeing all the slander about the pier guys lately! Yesterday I fished the pier for the second time since I moved back here in January! Everyone was cool as hell! I felt intimidated at first cobia fishin for the first time....but I learned a ton just by asking questions....and the guys out there Marcus, jake, Jeremy hogue all freakin awesome at giving me advice and explaining things to me. Jeremy even helped me get a shot at my first fish! So I just wanted to say I will be back and met some great fisherman to learn from. Hope this helps clear up some bad thoughts....just my 2 cents. By the end of the day I really felt comfortable.


Glad you had a great time, people usually do! I will be out there this weekend, feel free to say hello if you make the trip. I will be down near the end.. Will be wearing a Navy Blue front, white mesh back, Costa hat. Have a Bluish Gray roll around cooler with rod holders bolted onto the side.


----------



## SurfRunner (Apr 1, 2013)

That has been my experience on piers. Every now and then, there will be a loud-mouthed young guy there, but I have learned that they eventually grow out of it someday and become pretty good guys!

There is always 2 sides to a story!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Of course most of the people fishing the pier are good people. The pier doesn't make people bad. It's just that the select few @$$holes at pier that think they own the water give everybody else a bad name.

Fisherman think the same thing about divers and vice versa.
Kayakers think the same about boat fisherman and vice versa.

If everybody spent a few minutes in the other person's shoes, they would understand.


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

This is great news for me. Kind of makes me want to try pier fishing if there is a chance of not having people flip of when new people come.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

for sale section???


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

sure said:


> for sale section???


I was indeed a bit curious about that as well lol.. honest mistake i guess? :blink:


----------



## blakemwhatzup (Apr 11, 2013)

when you get to know us. we are a group of good guys - us pier fisherman.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

if you see a bigger guy named Trey, he is down there right now and is a cool dude. He has been slaying reds off the pier.


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

the pier is great, dont let some of the bs in these threads keep you from going out there. i fish out there every week with my wife and have a great time


----------



## SurfRunner (Apr 1, 2013)

I have seen several times when somoene would have a fish on and pass their rod off to a kid standing close by to let them reel in a fish.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm bringin my ole lady with me, she can kick Blakebellybutton's ass while I catch some fish.:whistling:


----------

